# Hello! I am new to this forum



## Juneplum (Apr 25, 2005)

welcome =)


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 25, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Canuck!!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 25, 2005)

welcome to specktra!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 fellow canadian


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------

